# Gimp: pixelfehler in photos bearbeiten



## Ozzy Ozborn (6. Juni 2008)

Moin,

ich habe gestern abend mit meiner Handycam ein paar Bilder gemacht. Da bei Blitz nur der Vordergrund beleuchtet ist, habe ich ihn ausgeschaltet, und nur die Hintergrundbeleuchtung genutzt. An sich sehen die Bilder auch gar nicht so schlecht aus, nur an einigen Stellen sind farbige Pixel zu sehen, die da eigentlich gar nicht sein sollten.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese Fehler mit Gimp rauszurechnen, um die Qualität etwas aufzuwerten?

Vielen Dank, MfG, Ozzy


----------

